# I don't even know where to start.



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

It all seems like it's going from bad to worse. about 2 months ago I broke off the turn signal arm from my '85 300zx. I found a replacement on ebay, and switched them out. for some reason (I assume dirty contacts) even when the lights are off, the parking lighjts stay on. It took a while for me to realize that if I pushed up on the arm (like I'm making a right turn) when I park the parking liights will go off, and even longer to get in the habit of doing it.. Before I reached that point of knowledge, I was spending a lot of time jump starting the sucker. I even went so far as to buy a jump starter from Autozone, so I didn't have to call my wife to come find me 3-4 times a day. A week later, everything started to go downhill. The jumper wouldn't get it going. If I used another car to jump it off, my car would die as soon as I took off the jumper cables. But, If I jumped it off, gave it some gas, and tooke the cables off while reving the engine up, I could keep it going. I limped it home, keeping the gas pushed down and throwing it in to neutral at stop lights, yield signs, etc.
So it was the altenator right? That's what I thought. Bought a new one, and put it in. Thought that would do it, but sadly no. At this point my headlights won't work (brights would), or my stereo (I installed it myself 3 months ago, pulling the constant power from a hareness on my steering colum). For a day or so I was going back to simply having to jump it off again. Then the car wouldn't stay running again. It wasn't acting the same as before. I could jump start it, and actually get a block or two down the road before it would just up and die. No power, won't even try to think about maybe turning over. Is there some simple fix? Or do I have (what I'm afraid of) a MAJOR electical issue. I do know that my battery may be toast, but would that cause all my other problems? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

well, I think I found part of the problem. I've got a busted hose. I really am not sure if I have any idea what I'm talking about but....The hose is going to/from the engine into/out of what, through my suposed undertandings of the digrams I have, I belive to be the "Automatic Speed Control Device". Seems simple enough, change the hose right? Problem is the hose won't come off the A.S.C.D.. Not with limited pull anyway. I'm kinda scared to pull too hard because I don't want to make more problems for myself. 
Would a problem like that result in the car dying when say, downshifting, coasting, or maybe turning? 

Even if I'm right about all that, it still doesn't explain the loss of headlights and radio does it?


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Well the hose didn't fix. Been thinbking about this:
On the back of the altenator are 3 connections. One is a plug that goes one place, one way. The other two are o-ring thing-a-ma-bobs (that's the technical name right?) What would happen if I got the two backwards?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You'd fry your fusebox, probably. The wires should be clearly marked with similar colors on wire and the connector it goes to, though. All in all, I'd say the problem was the alternator itself. Rather, the regulator, but since it's internal you might as well replace the entire thing. And have your battery tested and replaced if necessary. More than one new alternator has been fried because the bad battery wasn't replaced also. The alternator tries it's hardest to charge a bad battery, which causes it to overheat and fry it's regulator and rectifier bridge and then you are back to Square 1 again.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

so did I buy a bad altenator?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If you've been draining your battery that often, it's likely your battery is going bad. Let it sit on a slow charger overnight and check the fluid level.

Also, buy another turn signal/headlight switch. Fix the problem at hand so you won't lead to other problems (like this) later on.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Brother_Dave said:


> so did I buy a bad altenator?


Have it tested, would be the correct answer. At the very same store you bought it from But it's highly likely. Like I said, make sure they test the battery too. Sometimes internal damage to the alt can occur before the part ever leaves the store, through careless unloading from the delivery truck. Seen it more than a few times, been the victim of it more than a few times.....


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn!!!!! I hated getting it off the first time. Oh well. 
Once again you guys have shown kindness and mercy to a guy who probably has no buisness trying to do it himself.

oh yeah....and I discovered that the radio was an in-line fuse I blew while jumping it off repeatedly...still trying to figure out the headlights. all of the cars fuses are fine


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

so I took the alt. back tyo the store, it was bad. However, when I asked the guy about a regulator, he said it was external. I've checked my chilton book, and can't find any mention. Where would I find it?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The only 2 auto manufacturers I'm aware of that ever used external voltage regulators, after 1984, were Ford and Chrysler..... So I think this guy is full of it.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

man I hope he is. However I did a quick search and found this AutoZone.com | Shopping | Parts | Product Detail - Voltage Regulator
Is it not the same thing. It says it's for my car but..........


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Near as I can tell, that part mounts inside the alt itself. The plug thingy on the right of the regulator pic, you can see it kinda on the back of the alternator in it's pic.. Unless somebody knows different, I'm gonna say it's internally regulated. The guy probably thought you might want to rebuild your alt or something......


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope your right. You haven't led me wrong yet!
He was going off of the fact that, when he looked up my altenator in the "how to use the tester" book, it directed him to the "for altenators with external regulators" page. I'm sure there are a slew of reasons for that, but as I have said before: I have NO idea what I'm doing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

well....somethings not right. I was driving around today, and the voltage meter on the dash was going haywire. It would stay between 12 and 15 for a while and then drop down below 12, then back up, then down. Car never died, but I just put a new battery in yesterday so it might just be running off that juice. Damn this is frustrating.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Did someone install that for you? I'd maybe check some of the wiring going to the alternator. The headers are in close proximity, wiring tends to get a little crispy around there and when the covering flakes away you'll get intermittent shorts.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

no I installed it myself. There were three wires. a plug that went one place one way, and two others that attatched via a post with nut, and a screw. The nut said "bat" over it and the screw had an "e". I put the thicker of the two on the "bat " labeled post and the tinner on the "e" labled post. what would happen if I got that backwards?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Probably fry the whole fusebox and main fusible links. No, the fact you were driving it around at all indicates it was most likely hooked up correctly. Seriously, sound like a broken record, but get it tested again. They can do that on the car, no need to remove it again untill you know it's the problem for sure. Your new battery may also be bad too.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

so I can drive up to the store and have them test it? great!!!!!
I did fry one fusable link, but I replaced it, the others are ok (there is only one fusable link box right?), and the main fuses all check out.

Is it time to start messing with the computer and codes? Don't know if I am knowledgeable enough for that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not sure that the ECU is going to tell you much. It's pre-OBD and none too intelligent. I think the only thing it would set a code for, for the electrical system, is over-voltage, in excess of 17 volts for a certain length of time. Beyond that, I don't think checking the codes will help much.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

well thats good to know. been thinking about belts. What would happen if the alt. drivebelt was getting worn? would it just break, or would it, in effect, stretch? if it was just a little too stretched, how would it act?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Most belts will stretch a bit before they break. Charging will suffer a bit, but usually it'll just be down, not jumping around, unless the belt surface is worn in an odd way where it can both slip and grip. Too much slippage will result in a nice squealing noise under your hood...... If the belt is old, try a new one. 
But get the alt tested again first. And if its bad again, before you buy any others have them tested right there at the store. Then you can figure out if something is happening during installation.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I plan on going to the parts store tonight and have them test it....but I did have them test this one before I put it in. That's where the "do i have an external regulator?" question came from. I've still been driving it. It's only jumped around a little since the first time. It seems to do it after a bump or fast dip in the road. does that mean anything?


----------

